# EMS Singapore



## learninginprogress (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi 
I am currently a paramedic in my country. I am interested to find out about different countries' training ,and also are the courses taken by EMS being accredited by any school or agency ? 

EMS(Paramedics) in Singapore are trained at a military medicine school.Our entire training include " OJT( on the job training) takes about 2 years. 
Once you graduate from medicine school, you will be working in a state owned ambulance. A single crew consists of a Paramedic, 2 EMT-B(which includes the ambulance driver), and a EMT trainee(when there is one).

There is also another group of EMS(paramedic) in Singapore, but they are trained in a private institution. I will update more in my next post.


----------

